# Cutting a case and air induction pipes



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm looking at cutting my case and running ram tubing(air induction piping) from my GFX Card's fan to directly suck air in from outside the case, via underneath the case. See pic's for GFX card and proposed plan.

Ideas, will my idea work?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

it would work but I suggest that you put a dust filter. put a good quality one to be sure you get enough filtration without sacrificing the airflow.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 14, 2010)

can i buy 1, or should i just use old stockings cut outs? forgive my ignorance - i'm new to this game, more of a car/engineering type of guy... thinking abt applying some of my knowledge here


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

some guys told me about pantyhose nylon but clean preferably  its cheap and replace well.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 14, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> some guys told me about pantyhose nylon but clean preferably  its cheap and replace well.



buy clean - hahahaha obviously... wouldn't want my pc smelling like heated uno wat lmfao!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

Yup. take that and cut some square to bolt it between the ram air and the case...or...just buy short nylon lady socks strech them over the ram air pipe and put an elastic at the bottom if the socks are not tightly fitted on the ram air.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 14, 2010)

ok was thinking abt the ram air and the CPU air duct(adjustable height), they are very similar. if i remove the air duct from above the CPU on the side planel, (is there any heating implications 4 the CPU) and use that instead of using air tubes which can be abit flimsy (unless painted with resin).


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

do the stocking over it even if adjustable for both


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 14, 2010)

stocking is a definate... i just prefere the CPU air duct as it is made of sturdy plastic, and is shaped correctly with mounting holes and screws  ok my weekend project...

Thanks MohawkAngel!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

Enjoy and post pictures in the Ghetto modding section after


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 15, 2010)

now why my project gotta be ghetto lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Something you'll want to do is put a fan over the hole in the bottom.  Sucking air in from the bottom, blowing it up through the tube to the GPU fan 

Without a fan there, I think that the GPU could have a hard time pulling in enough air


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 15, 2010)

Good idea  thx


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a trid and true method to cool things down.  There are quite a few cases with that setup for the CPU...  haven't seen one for a GPU, good idea.  The only downside is the tube would block any other peripheral cards.

I modded a case using plastic downspout fittings from my local hardware store (wanted a flange that I could bolt to the side panel), got some 5-10c difference in temps.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 15, 2010)

*latest additional ideas*

seeing as though the GTS 250 has this big cooler, and only 1 fan... thought in addtion to it pulling cooler air from outside, why not create a wind tunneling effect over the heatsink fins, channeling air from the front intake, over the fins and out the bak via exhaust...

I've thought abt expansion slots, and not 2 worried. my board has good 8ch sound (and a optical SPDIF out) and no SLI :'( so dnt need them!!

COOLING IS ALL THATS IMPORTANT


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 15, 2010)

965BlackEdition said:


> seeing as though the GTS 250 has this big cooler, and only 1 fan... thought in addtion to it pulling cooler air from outside, why not create a wind tunneling effect over the heatsink fins, channeling air from the front intake, over the fins and out the bak via exhaust...
> 
> I've thought abt expansion slots, and not 2 worried. my board has good 8ch sound (and a optical SPDIF out) and no SLI :'( so dnt need them!!
> 
> COOLING IS ALL THATS IMPORTANT



Depending on the size of the assist fan you may be able to turn off the card fan all together.

Add a few more fans pulling air out (like on the top of the case) and the suction may be enough to eliminate the gpu / assist fan altogether.  The only problem there is how tight the case is, and if you open a panel, you'll lose suction.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 15, 2010)

do you have a pic of your case by any chance?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 15, 2010)

If you have good case airflow to begin with all this would be unnessary... it's still fun to try new ideas to see if they help with that last maybe 1 to 3 degrees C but if you're looking for big temp drops you should be removing most of that hot air from your pc in a more efficient manner.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 18, 2010)

*See attached Pix*

Ok seeing as though I dnt have a PC to use (see 'M4A77TD won't post with 2 memory sticks in Dual Channel??'), i has time this weekend to do all of that. Decided against the other idea i had abt channeling air (required way to much fabrication, and would prob look abit whack...

Instead i've gone with fans on the side of the case (right above the GFX card). I've put 1 nearer to the front as an intake, and the other 1 as an exhaust. Trying to create a air circulation around the GFX card. Not sure if thats a good idea or not - thoughts?

I've done the best that I could do with regards to cable cleaning considering I have 3 HDD's and a DVD rom (speaking of which, I've put all the drives on top? is that good or bad seeing as though i only have 1 -gold- cooler on 1 HDD?). I hope that this would improve the flow of air though the case.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 18, 2010)

btw - what do you guys think about memory coolers? are they worth it? and what abt HDD coolers?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 18, 2010)

965BlackEdition said:


> btw - what do you guys think about memory coolers? are they worth it? and what abt HDD coolers?



Memory cooler yes HDD coolers you better of with fans on the front of the case.

Nice Job BTW,  I did the same thing with a older case i was using and you will need a filter for sure and hope it's not near the floor too .


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 18, 2010)

I've decieded to skip the HDD coolers, and get "doorstops" for feet to raise the PC height.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 18, 2010)

Scotchbrite pads work well for filters as well.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 18, 2010)

ERazer said:


> do you have a pic of your case by any chance?



I missed your post...  no I don't have that case anymore.  It housed a 630 CPU (which I still do have in a drawer).  My spare PC case actually has a CPU air induction port, but it's only good with a stock type HS+fan... I've got an aftermarket heatpipe HS.  the opening in the side isn't doing much of any good.



965BlackEdition said:


> Ok seeing as though I dnt have a PC to use (see 'M4A77TD won't post with 2 memory sticks in Dual Channel??'), i has time this weekend to do all of that. Decided against the other idea i had abt channeling air (required way to much fabrication, and would prob look abit whack...
> 
> Instead i've gone with fans on the side of the case (right above the GFX card). I've put 1 nearer to the front as an intake, and the other 1 as an exhaust. Trying to create a air circulation around the GFX card. Not sure if thats a good idea or not - thoughts?
> 
> I've done the best that I could do with regards to cable cleaning considering I have 3 HDD's and a DVD rom (speaking of which, I've put all the drives on top? is that good or bad seeing as though i only have 1 -gold- cooler on 1 HDD?). I hope that this would improve the flow of air though the case.



Nice job.  Did you run the drill in reverse to get the cut (makes cleaner edges).  So... the big question is how did it help temps???

Mem and HDD coolers are almost never worth the effort.  Good airflow is the key in my opinion.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't tell you temps just yet... waiting on my new CPU to arrive... hopefully today. And yes i did run it fowards n backwards, plus used a curved file to rub down the edges.

Reason i'm asking about Mem coolers is cos theres a special here for R100 (Just under $15) for Vizo Amanda II (http://www.vizo.com.tw/front/product/get_product_detail/73/3/1). I like the Blue LED's - it goes with the rest of the PC.

If the processor arrives today, I will post this evening.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 22, 2010)

Pc is up - See pic... will take more over the weekend and post

have a problem though... pc is very hot all the time... remembering i'm in SA in summer (air temp is around 30-35 C during the day and around 20-24 C at night). CPU is around 50/52 on idle and up to 64 on load? I set the fan to 100%, but it only seems to be there on POST, once windows starts... it quiets down. as for GFX - its only cooler with the side panel down... otherwise no difference with case closed. as u can see the 2 fans on the side panel are set to intake and exhaust respectively... the guys i bought my eq from recommended i do that to circulate the air... is that right? or should they both be exhaust?


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 22, 2010)

sorry 4 double posting... i'm considering changing cpu fan to Coolermaster Hyper N620?? ideas? thoughts...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 22, 2010)

take the Coolermaster Hyper 212+

its cheap, and very effective for the price imo

btw, you would want to have a slightly positive air pressure in you system


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 22, 2010)

so make both the side panel fans intake? (then i'll have 4 intake and 1 exhaust+psu exhaust)


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 22, 2010)

CM Hyper 212+ ?? Read a bad review for it (http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_hyper_212_plus)
forgive me 4 quoting another site...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 22, 2010)

i tend to trust this guy on cpu cooler reviews 

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2904/cooler_master_hyper_212_plus_cpu_cooler/index.html

i have the cooler myself too

and look at the price vs others


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 22, 2010)

true - ok will get that next week, and maybe an extra fan to go with it... like the push pull idea!


----------



## keakar (Oct 26, 2010)

IMO you should replace those case feet with 3/4" pvc end caps (from hardware store) they will cost about $1.50 and raise your case about 1" high so you get beter airflow under it.

ps  - they can easily be painted to match case


also when you have an air intake on the bottom never put your case on the floor unless you have a smooth solid surface under it


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 27, 2010)

well i replaced it with door stops which are around 1" high... but i got it on the floor now... and room is carpeted... so it's sinking u rite - think i mite move the pc onto my desk... lets see if that helps


----------

